# Angel of Fire



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to Angel of Fire, but why is it £17.99?! is it all three books in the trilogy in one tome already? £17.99 for a book seems quite steep... 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/angel-of-fire.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its hardcover, which is awesome.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I guess I'll buy it anyway, but £17.99!! Oh well, lets see what it looks like.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Wait for the inevitable ebook?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't like eBooks. I'd rather buy the hardback


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I buy nothing but e-books. It's just the nature of the beast when you're traveling all the time.

That having been said.

It's the fictional reincarnation of Alexander the Great in space. The blood of my ancestors demands I dump even stupid amounts of money to read.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

whoagh that looks awesome, but not what I expected, may have to purchase that one!!!


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

William Kings most recent Warhammer book about Teclis and Tyrion was in hardcover and they also charged extra for the ebook despite there not being any difference in size to any other ebook.


----------



## cloghaun (May 4, 2011)

Of those who've read this book, how do you rate it? Is it a classic? The subject matter looks great.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

cloghaun said:


> Of those who've read this book, how do you rate it? Is it a classic? The subject matter looks great.


Classic? No. Really enjoyable? Yes.

It's difficult to put my finger on, but it was a really enjoying read. Not quite 'perfect', but given the subject matter, I think it handles it really well. It's not directly about Macharius himself, mind, but Macharius gets a big role in the novel too... well, you get the idea. It's a straight-forward novel too. Not too complex, not bizarre, not wacky and a pleasantly simple take on the subject matter: it's not trying too hard to put a 'crazy new spin' on it - it's just a damn good story about people in the time of someone (in universe) astoundingly impressive.

Very enjoyable though.

---

As for the pricing of the ebook: yeah, it's more'n a bit annoying. That said, there's a fair bit of nuance to it - converting for ebook is, apparently, fairly intensive (e.g. it's more than just a collection of photos of the book - has to be formatted and prepared, err, properly), not in a completely negligible way either. So getting it at a discount over the hardcover makes sense, to an extent: you're not choosing between this ebook and another ebook, but between the hardback and the ebook of this story. 

(When the paperback is released, one year down the line, I understand the ebook'll drop to normal prices too. It's a case of not undercutting their own hardback sales, I suppose.)

Same 'trouble' beset me with _The Emperor's Gift_ too. I'm a bit perplexed by it, myself, as I'm not convinced that hardbooks are as cool as publishers (and, when I'm overcome with hype, I) think they are! Nevertheless, the choice comes down to 'I want to read it soon' or 'I want to read it next year'. 

Annoying as it is, I've lived so far.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

jasonbob said:


> William Kings most recent Warhammer book about Teclis and Tyrion was in hardcover and they also charged extra for the ebook despite there not being any difference in size to any other ebook.


Look at iBooks, or the pricing of most publishers' ebooks. The ebook price is consistently the same as whatever edition is physically released. If it's out in hardback first, the ebook has the hardback price. If it's out in paperback, the price drops to paperback level.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got the hardcover (among several dozen unread WH40k/WHFB novels) waiting to be read. As soon as I get through another 8 books that're sitting on my nightstand, I'll get around to choosing the next batch (which will include the Tyrion & Teclis novel, Angel of Fire, Iron Hands PoD novel and several other "Why hasn't this been read?" books (don't get me started with my "Song of Fire & Ice" novels also sitting here looking at me longingly).


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I am reading through this now and really enjoying it so far. Last night I read a part about *click for spoiler* 

the Baneblade dying and the crew reflecting about the history of the tank while retrieving the logs. Then the Tech Priests came and basically performed last rights for the Baneblade mirroring the infantry men doing the same for their dead, was a pretty cool moment.


----------



## Thatguy123 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am right near the end of the book and it is my first Warhammer 40k novel. if you like a story where you follow a group of guardsmen then its a very enjoyable read. its got funny moments in it and William king has made sure that you can relate to the characters. i still have yet to finish the book but so far i think that it will be worth the read if like me you do not want to start reading the Horus heady novels just yet.

For those of you guys who were wondering, its book 1 in a 3 part series about the Macharian crusade and each book will have an annual release so book two will be out july 2013 and book 3 will be out july 2014 (long wait).


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I finished the book the other day and thoroughly enjoyed it. The story and storytelling were good and considering this is pretty much done in the eyes of guardsmen instead of a space marine, they do a good job in keeping everything flowing well. :clapping:


----------

